# CW9 or the PM9



## xd 9mm guy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all, Just got the chance to buy an almost new CW9 for $400. Was wondering if anyone has one and if they like it? Also is it as reliable as the PM series?

Thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like mine alot I am carrying it right now. 400 is a good price and it is a great gun!

RCG


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't own a PM series, but I have a CW9 and it is my favorite 9mm so far. I've got about 1K rounds through it, and it shoots very well.


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

*Go with the PM9*

CW9 is a great gun. The PM9 is a step above. Shot both at the range bought the PM. Why?
1. Match grade polygonal barrel vs conventional
2. Dovetail sights vs Pinned
3. Available Night sights vs Not
4. 2 mags included vs 1mag
5. Machined slide vs. Metal injection molded
6. More machining on slide vs. less machining cuts to save cost
7. More concealable 








Had photo bucket open so I figured I post a pic of mine


----------



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

The slide of a CW9 is NOT metal injection molded!! The slide stop pin is MIM, but not the slide. The slide of the CW9 is machined as the PM9, just not as detailed on the exterior.


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

jlentz;19 3697 said:


> The slide of a CW9 is NOT metal injection molded!! The slide stop pin is MIM, but not the slide. The slide of the CW9 is machined as the PM9, just not as detailed on the exterior.


My Bad. Left off ....stop lever after slide
But slide itself on the PM9 IS superior..see #6


----------



## thug23 (Dec 9, 2007)

My vote is for the PM9 also. I too have shot both but purchased the PM9 because its smaller and easier to conceal. Good Luck:smt023


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Love my PM9 so much I am going to get an MK9 in the very near future for owb carry. No matter what kind of pocket, you cannot tell there is a potent PM9 in there. Good Luck.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Got a buddy that drools over his CW-9 every day.

He was the proud owner of an original (Serial under 1,000) Kahr E-9 all steel model. Carried the thing almost every day till he held the CW. Sold the E and brought home the CW that day.


----------

